# Just picture the forge...



## Dave Martell (Aug 15, 2016)

...that you could make out of one of these things. If they didn't weigh so much I'd buy one, not even for a forge, just for the hell of it! :laugh:

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/5692508630.html


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 15, 2016)

I was reading the stats on it :bigeek:


----------



## 29palms (Aug 16, 2016)

Fire bricks and you can build either charcoal, or gas with great results. Break down and move around and did I mention cheap?


----------

